# Gente "A gente"



## LV-LEO

Oi queria perguntar sobre o uso dessa palavra por exemplo:

"A gente" (como pronome pessoal) = Nós
Pode se dizer tambem por exemplo?
"A gente que foi ontem em casa..."
Ou "A gente" tem só o uso de pronome pessoal

Outro exemplo:
"Tinha muita gente no metro" pode-se dizer?

eu acho que diriam
"Tinha muitas pessoas no metro"

Obrigado e Correções bem-vindas


----------



## spielenschach

Eu posso dizer (yo puedo decir)
1."A gente" vem da França ou nós vimos de França ou da França. (Nosotros vimos de Francia)
2. Havia muita *gente* a ver o Portugal - Espanha (Había mucha gente a mirar el P - E)
En 1. es *pronombre*, en 2. es un *sustantivo* colectivo.


Agente ( 1 2)


----------



## spielenschach

LV-LEO said:


> Oi queria perguntar sobre o uso dessa palavra, por exemplo:
> 
> "A gente" (como pronome pessoal) = Nós
> Pode se dizer tambem por exemplo?
> "A gente"genteas pessoas que foiestiveram ontem lá em casa..."
> 
> IMPERFEITO DO INDICATIVO
> eu estive
> tu estiveste
> ele esteve
> nós estivemos
> vós estivestes
> eles estiveram
> Ou "A gente" tem só o uso de pronome pessoal
> 
> Outro exemplo:
> "Tinhahavia muita gente no metro" pode-se dizer?
> 
> eu acho que diriam
> "Tinhahavia muitas pessoas no metro
> Obrigado e Correções bem-vindas


----------



## LV-LEO

> 1. "A gente" vem da França ou nós vimos de França ou da França. (Nosotros vimos vinimos de Francia)


 

Porque?


> genteas pessoas que foiestiveram ontem lá em casa..."


 
Não sei porque você trocou o verbo. Eu escrevi "foi" do verbo "ir"

ele vai
ele foi

E porque tem que escrever "lá" e não diretamente "em casa"



> "Tinhahavia muitas pessoas no metro"


 
Sera que no português de Portugual se usa "Haver" em vez de "Ter" como eu escuto que se usa no Brasil?

obrigado e correções bem-vindas


----------



## Outsider

LV-LEO said:


> Pode se dizer tambem por exemplo?
> "A gente que foi ontem em casa..."


Concordo com o Speilenschach the a frase a vermelho soa estranha. Parece que cada pessoa foi à sua própria casa! 
Mas o uso de "a gente" está bem.



LV-LEO said:


> Outro exemplo:
> "Tinha muita gente no metro" pode-se dizer?
> 
> eu acho que diriam
> "Tinha muitas pessoas no metro"


Mas em Portugal deve dizer "havia" em vez de "tinha".


----------



## LV-LEO

obrigado pela explicação 
Houve muito debate pelo tema "A gente" como pude ver no link e tambem com o "Tu" e "Você"...


----------



## spielenschach

LV-LEO said:


> Porque?
> 
> 
> Não sei porque você trocou o verbo. Eu escrevi "foi" do verbo "ir"
> 
> ele vai
> ele foi
> 
> E porque tem que escrever "lá" e não diretamente "em casa" -
> Bueno aquí es idiomático. Sólo la práctica te puede ayudar
> 
> Sera que no português de Portugual se usa "Haver" em vez de "Ter" como eu escuto que se usa no Brasil?
> 
> obrigado e correções bem-vindas


----------



## LV-LEO

Mas:
"As pessoas que foram ontem em casa..." e
"As pessoas que foram ontem lá em casa..." 

as duas opções são gramaticalmente corretas né?


----------



## Outsider

Gramaticalmente, sim, mas a primeira frase fica um bocado vaga, ao menos sem mais contexto.


----------



## spielenschach

LV-LEO said:


> Porque?
> 
> 
> Não sei porque você trocou o verbo. Eu escrevi "foi" do verbo "ir" -
> Se es el verbo no es mal, todavía será «a gente foi ontem lá a casa»
> 
> ele vai
> ele foi
> 
> E porque tem que escrever "lá" e não diretamente "em casa" - Bueno aquí es idiomático. Sólo la práctica te puede ayudar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sera que no português de Portugual se usa "Haver" em vez de "Ter" como eu escuto que se usa no Brasil? - Sí
> 
> obrigado e correções bem-vindas


----------



## spielenschach

LV-LEO said:


> Porque? - 1. "A gente" vem da França ou nós vimos de França ou da França. (Nosotros venimos de Francia)
> Porque? - Porque a gente = nós
> 
> 
> 
> Não sei porque você trocou o verbo. Eu escrevi "foi" do verbo "ir" - Se es el verbo sí, no es mal, todavía será «a gente foi ontem lá a casa»
> 
> ele vai
> ele foi
> 
> E porque tem que escrever "lá" e não diretamente "em casa"- Bueno aquí es idiomático. Sólo la práctica te puede ayudar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sera que no português de Portugual se usa "Haver" em vez de "Ter" como eu escuto que se usa no Brasil? - Sí.
> 
> obrigado e correções bem-vindas


----------



## LV-LEO

fiquei confuso com tantos post 




> Não sei porque você trocou o verbo. Eu escrevi "foi" do verbo "ir" - Se es el verbo sí, no es mal, todavía será «a gente foi ontem lá a casa»


 
não entendí 


> Se es el verbo sí, no es mal, todavía será «a gente foi ontem lá a casa»


 
você quis dizer "Se é o verbo sim, não está mal, ainda seja «a gente foi ontem lá a casa»"




> Si es el verbo sí, no está mal, aún sea «a gente foi ontem lá a casa»


 
obrigado e correções bem-vindas


----------



## MOC

LV-LEO said:


> fiquei confuso com tantos post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> não entendí
> 
> você quis dizer "Se é o verbo sim, não está mal, ainda seja «a gente foi ontem lá a casa»"
> 
> 
> 
> obrigado e correções bem-vindas



Penso que o que o spielenschach quis dizer com todavia foi "Sin embargo". É que "todavia" em português significa sin embargo e não ainda, como em castelhano.


----------



## LV-LEO

Poderia ser tens razão


----------



## Alandria

LV-LEO

Na fala informal brasileira, é comum usar a preposição "em" com verbos de movimento (chegar, ir). Gramaticalmente não está errado. Isso vem do latim. É apenas uma preferência de uso do Brasil.


----------



## spielenschach

LV-LEO said:


> fiquei confuso com tantos post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> não entendí
> 
> você quis dizer "Se é o verbo ir e não o verbo ser, a frase está certa, só que em «a gente foi ontem em casa»" tens de substituir o «em casa» por «lá a casa».
> 
> 
> 
> obrigado e correções bem-vindas


----------



## LV-LEO

> você quis dizer "Se é o verbo ir e não o verbo ser, a frase está certa, só que em «a gente foi ontem em casa»" tens de substituir o «em casa» por «lá a casa».


 
Eu tinha escrevido "em casa" e não "lá a casa" olha nos post anteriores que tu escreveste numa correção dessa forma e eu copiei e colei sem notá-lo
Igualmente acho que ficou claro o post.
Obrigado!


----------



## MOC

LV-LEO said:


> Eu tinha escrevido "em casa" e não "lá a casa" olha nos post anteriores que tu escreveste numa correção dessa forma e eu copiei e colei sem notá-lo
> Igualmente acho que ficou claro o post.
> Obrigado!




Uma vez mais penso que há um mal entendido. Penso que o spielenschach está a querer dizer que devia substituir "em casa" por "lá a casa".


----------



## redwars

Please! Alguien que explique bien todos los significados del termino "A Gente" que de tantos post no entendi nada.

Mi cancion dice: 
... Quando a gente briga é ruim                       
É melhor a gente tentar se entender ...

Gracias!


----------



## Tomby

É semelhante ao espanhol:
gente (PT) = pessoas (PT) => _gente_ (ES) = _personas_ (ES)
Exemplo: "Na festa houve muita gente" = "_En la fiesta hubo mucha gente_".
E a canção diz:
"_Cuando la gente pelea es malo._ 
_Es mejor que la gente intente entenderse_"
Cumprimentos!
TT.


----------



## Josita

A gente = nós

A gente faz a mesma rotina sempre.
A gente estava em casa.
A gente brinca de brigar.

A gente = no sentido de pessoas de um grupo

A gente que pega o ônibus é numerosa.(meio estranho)
Ou:
As pessoas que pegam o ônibus são numerosas.(eu uso essa forma com mais freqüência)


----------



## Dom Casmurro

redwars said:


> Please! Alguien que explique bien todos los significados del termino "A Gente" que de tantos post no entendi nada.
> 
> Mi cancion dice:
> ... Quando a gente briga é ruim
> É melhor a gente tentar se entender ...
> 
> Gracias!


Concordo com o amigo venezuelano. Este thread ficou confuso. Se eu não fosse falante nativo de português, ficaria perdido. 
Como sugeriu LV-LEO ao formular a pergunta inicial, "a gente" pode ser uma locução pronominal, em substituição ao pronome "nós". No exemplo acima, estamos falando do uso de "a gente" como locução pronominal: "Quando nós brigamos..." 
Mas não se pode perder de vista o sentido original de "gente" como coletivo de pessoas (cf. Chico Buarque: "Toda a gente homenageia Januária na janela" = Todas as pessoas homenageiam Januária... = Todo o mundo homenageia...).


----------



## Mangato

redwars said:


> Please! Alguien que explique bien todos los significados del termino "A Gente" que de tantos post no entendi nada.
> 
> Mi cancion dice:
> ... Quando a gente briga é ruim
> É melhor a gente tentar se entender ...
> 
> Gracias!


 
Concordo con o Redwads isto pa quem não sabe é uma confução

*A Gente* ( no Brasil) = nos. O verbo vai en terça pessoa ne?
Você tem que vir a ver *a gente*= tienes que venir a vernos

Gente = numero indeterminado de pessoas; muita gente = multitud, mucha gente
Em Portugal também e o mesmo?

Ter vs haber

Ter: Em Portugal indica sentido de propriedade, _tenho uma coisa,_ carencia, _ tenho saudade etc_ ( é assim ?)

No Brasil, além disso, úsase como verbo auxiliar 
_tinha sido uma boa pessoa = habia sido una buena persona_

Gostaría me confirmasen, ou corrigisem

Cumprimentos e bom fim de de semana a todos 

Mangato
As correções ortográficas sempre são bem-vindas


----------



## redwars

Ok, entonces generalmente: A gente = La gente.

Pero tambien puede utilizarse como pronombre, y mi cancion seria:

Nunca mais quero ver você triste assim = Nunca mas quiero verte así de triste 
Quando a gente briga é ruim                 = Cuando nos peleamos es malo
É melhor a gente tentar se entender       = Es mejor nos intentemos entender
 
*Se escuchan correcciones...*
 
*Otra cosa! gracias por la acogida al foro es lo maximo!*


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Mangato said:


> Concordo con o Redwads*,* isto *para *quem não sabe é uma confução*.*
> 
> *A Gente* ( no Brasil) = n*ó*s. O verbo vai en *terceira* pessoa*,* n*é*?
> Você tem que vir a ver *a gente*= tienes que venir a vernos.
> 
> Gente = n*ú*mero indeterminado de pessoas; muita gente = multitud, mucha gente
> Em Portugal também e o mesmo?
> 
> Ter vs ha*v*er
> 
> Ter: Em Portugal indica sentido de propriedade, _tenho uma coisa,_ carencia, _tenho saudade etc_ ( é assim ?) >> Y en Brasil también, MG.
> 
> No Brasil, além disso, úsase como verbo auxiliar
> _tinha sido uma boa pessoa = habia sido una buena persona_
> Creo que ter viene equivaliendo a haver, sobre todo en Brasil, porque el uso del verbo _haver_ en portugal persiste más:
> 
> Não há saida> Va a ser más frecuente en Portugal.
> Não tem saida> Es lo más popular en Brasil.
> 
> Gostar*i*a me confirmasen, ou corrigisem
> 
> Cumprimentos e *bom fim de semana* a todos
> 
> Mangato
> As correções ortográficas sempre são bem-vindas


 
Concuerdo lo espuesto arriba, la traducción para a gente es nosotros.



> Quando a gente briga é ruim; Cuando peleamos es malo.
> É melhor a gente tentar se entender; Es mejor que intentemos entendernos/ es mejor que nos intentemos entender.


 

Mangato, en Portugal ese sentido de a gente=nós=nosotros también es usado, pero creo que es más frecuente en Brasil.

Un abrazo.

P.S. Mangato, no pude corregir todo tu texto porque tengo dudas. warning:texto subrayado: recomiendo gostaria de ler as respeitivas confirmações ou correções)


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

redwars said:


> Ok, entonces generalmente: A gente = La gente. Esto es literal, creo que se usa de vez en cuando, es poco probable.
> 
> Pero tambien puede utilizarse como pronombre. Ojo, el pronombre sería nós= nosotros (sp) Nos=nos (sp) Cuando tiene acento es nosotros (pronombre personal), cuando no, es pronombre reflexivo.


----------



## Mangato

redwars said:


> Ok, entonces generalmente: A gente = La gente.
> 
> Pero tambien puede utilizarse como pronombre, y mi cancion seria:
> 
> Nunca mais quero ver você triste assim = Nunca mas quiero verte así de triste
> Quando a gente briga é ruim = Cuando nos peleamos es malo
> É melhor a gente tentar se entender = Es mejor que  intentemos entendernos
> 
> *Se escuchan correcciones...*
> 
> *Otra cosa! gracias por la acogida al foro es lo maximo!*


 
En mi opión lo has traducido aceptable. Me atrevo a realizar esas sugerencias- 
MG


----------



## Mangato

Pido a todos los hispanohablantes, empezando por mí, que pongamos especial cuidado en utilizar la correcta ortografía cuando escribimos en español. Observo una preocupación especial en la precisión ortográfica, cuando algunos intentamos escribir en portugués, lo que es muy de alabar, aunque estos errores gozan de cierta indulgencia, pero veo también algo de desidia si lo hacemos en nuestra propia lengua. Es un llamamiento general y no quiero herir la susceptibilidad de nadie. Lamentablemente la utilización de los correctores ortográficos de word, nos ha hecho un poco despreocupados, por lo menos a mí, en la perfecta colocación de los acentos. Pero, aquí no hay corrector, y pensemos en el flaco favor que hacemos a nuestros amigos lusoparlantes, que tratan de aprender de nosotros, cuando escribimos nuestro idioma con faltas de ortografía.

Saludos muy cordiales 

MG


----------



## Tomby

Reconozco que no caí en la otra posibilidad del significado de _gente_ como substituto de _nós_ tal como han indicado Josita y Dom Casmurro.
No obstante, lo cual no es justificable, es una palabra, que tanto en español como en portugués, no me gusta nada. Prefiero [siempre que pueda] "personas", porque nosotros somos personas, a "gente". Tal vez sea inapreciable para los lusoparlantes, pero en castellano, no suena _demasiado_ bien.
Es algo parecido al uso de los artículos con un nombre propio, por ejemplo, "el Antonio", "la Loli", etc. Igualmente ocurre cuando usamos el pronombre demostrativo "este" (tan usado en Madrid y resto de Castilla) como substituto de una persona. Ejemplo: "Este me ha dicho que no ha estudiado" en lugar de decir "Miguel me ha dicho que no ha estudiado". En mi opinión es algo barriobajero.
Posiblemente sean manías mías, pero creo conveniente maniestarlas.
Pido disculpas por haberme apartado un poquito del tema.
¡Feliz domingo a todos!
TT. 

P.D. Totalmente de acuerdo con la respuesta #28 de Mangato. Es más, cuando leo un mensaje escrito con faltas de ortografía, hechas con todo el desprecio posible, ni me preocupo en responder; a veces ni termino de leer el mensaje. Para mí el foro es una cosa seria.


----------



## Denis555

No Brasil, "a gente" (=nós) é a coisa mais comum do mundo. Aliás, falamos mais "a gente" do que "nós".
Pra não confundir usamos "as pessoas" quando queremos dizer "people" (inglês). 

Dois exemplos:

*1. A gente aqui do Rio gosta de samba*. (= Nós aqui do Rio gostamos de samba)
Mas se você for um turista, passeando pelo Rio e quiser dizer "A la gente aquí de Río le gusta el samba"(=The people here from Rio like samba) é melhor dizer:
*As pessoas aqui do Rio gostam de samba.*

*2. Tinha muita gente no banco* (= Tinha muitas pessoas no banco). Aqui tudo bem, porque é só "gente" e não "a gente".

--------------------------------------

Sobre o verbo "*ter*", ele é usado no Brasil amplamente para substituir o verbo "*haver*" em 3 casos.
Tanto como auxiliar de tempos compostos:
*1. Eu tinha estudado português antes.* (=Eu havia estudado português antes).

Como verbo com o significado de "existir":
*2. No Rio tem uma estátua de Cristo.* (=No Rio há uma estátua de Cristo).

Uma outra substituição de "ter" por "haver" é no significado de possuir. Mas essa aí nós compartilhamos com o espanhol mas não com o francês ou o italiano:
*3. Ele tem uma casa.* (=*él tiene una casa*; *il a une maison*[fr]; *lui ha una casa*[it]).


----------



## Mangato

Obrigado Denis

MG


----------



## Binat

Aqui no Brasil nos usamos muito a palavra "A gente" que significa nos.
Eu queria saber se em espanhol voces tambem usam alguma palavra diferente de "Nosotros".

Obrigado!


----------



## willy2008

Binat said:


> Aqui no Brasil nos usamos muito a palavra "Agente" que significa nos.
> Eu queria saber se em espanhol voces tambem usam alguma palavra diferente de "Nosotros".


Aquí en Argentina no,usamos nosotros o los verbos correspondientes a la primera persona del plural, ej. *nosotros vamos a ir al cine* o* vamos a ir al cine.*
Eso si es a gente escrito separado,agente todo junto se le dice al grado inferior de la policia.


----------



## Daniel Ernesto

Hola:

Creo que  *Agente* en portugues es otra cosa, para decir *nos* tendrás que escribir separado: *a gente .*

Saludos!!


----------



## Binat

Entendi!
 Muito Obrigada!


----------



## Binat

E verdade a gente se escreve separado, desculpe pela gafe!
E obrigadao pela correcao!


----------



## coolbrowne

Oi *Binat, *benvinda ao foro 

É um prazer responder a uma pessoa tão amável! Observei que, com percalços vários de linguagem, sua pergunta não foi respondida.

De fato, em espanhol, usa-se "*la gente*" exatamente com nós usamos "a gente". Contudo, sempre há o risco de não funcionar em certos países, tal é a variedae de lugares onde o espanhol domina.

Mudando de assunto, com sua licença: 

Se me permite uma sugestão, poderia voltar a seu perfil e especificar o campo "Gender" (sexo)? A questão é que faz diferença em várias línguas, nos foros de WR. Pelo seu uso de "obrigada", deduzi gênero feminino mas, para estrangeiros, ficaria bem mais difícil. 

Um abraço e, outra vez, benvinda aos foros de WR 

----------------------------
No dia seguinte...

Eu lembrava errado : *La gente* (ES) _é diferente de_ *a gente* (BR)


willy2008 said:


> ...cuando decimos la gente quiere divertirse no nos referimos a nosotros sino a ellos..


¡Gracias, *willy*!* *


----------



## coquis14

willy2008 said:


> Aquí en Argentina no,usamos nosotros o los verbos correspondientes a la primera persona del plural, ej. *nosotros vamos a ir al cine* o* vamos a ir al cine.*
> Eso si es a gente escrito separado,agente todo junto se le dice al grado inferior de la policia.


Podemos llegar a usar "la gente" en algunos casos con el significado de nostros , vea *Binat* :
_ La gente quiere divertirse/Nosotros queremos divertirnos.
_ La gente está presente/nosotros estamos presentes.
Aunque esto se da en casos muy puntuales.
Saludos


----------



## willy2008

coquis14 said:


> Podemos llegar a usar "la gente" en algunos casos con el significado de nostros , vea *Binat* :
> _ La gente quiere divertirse/Nosotros queremos divertirnos.
> _ La gente está presente/nosotros estamos presentes.
> Aunque esto se da en casos muy puntuales.
> Saludos


 Perdon coquis pero no concuerdo,cuando decimos la gente quiere divertirse no nos referimos a nosotros sino a ellos, lo que se pregunto es si hay algun equivalente para* nosotros* como en Brasil es *a gente*, y que yo recuerde no hay.


----------



## amistad2008

LV-LEO said:


> Oi queria perguntar sobre o uso dessa palavra por exemplo:
> 
> "A gente" (como pronome pessoal) = Nós
> Pode se dizer tambem por exemplo?
> "A gente que foi ontem em casa..."
> Ou "A gente" tem só o uso de pronome pessoal
> 
> Outro exemplo:
> "Tinha muita gente no metro" pode-se dizer?
> 
> eu acho que diriam
> "Tinha muitas pessoas no metro"
> 
> Obrigado e Correções bem-vindas


 
Olá!

Bom, vou tentar mas não sei se vou ajudar:

*A gente foi na sua casa ontem.*
Nosotros fuimos a tu casa ayer.

*Tinha muita gente na festa.*
Había mucha gente en la fiesta.

*Esse tipo de gente costuma sair cedo.*
Ese tipo de persona suele salir temprano.

*La gente en la calle me miraba.*
Las personas en la calle me miraban.

Abçs


----------



## coquis14

willy2008 said:


> Perdon coquis pero no concuerdo,cuando decimos la gente quiere divertirse no nos referimos a nosotros sino a ellos, lo que se pregunto es si hay algun equivalente para* nosotros* como en Brasil es *a gente*, y que yo recuerde no hay.


 Es una forma coloquial de decirlo pero muy poco común igualmente acepto la discrepancia y tampoco creo que haya un equivalente de "A gente".
Saludos


----------



## Espinharas

LV-LEO said:


> Oi queria perguntar sobre o uso dessa palavra por exemplo:
> 
> "A gente" (como pronome pessoal) = Nós
> Pode se dizer tambem por exemplo?
> "A gente que foi ontem em casa..."
> Ou "A gente" tem só o uso de pronome pessoal
> 
> Outro exemplo:
> "Tinha muita gente no metro" pode-se dizer?
> 
> eu acho que diriam
> "Tinha muitas pessoas no metro"
> 
> Obrigado e Correções bem-vindas


 
Olá, Leo.
Resposta geral: você pode usar, sim.
A gente: nós
A gente: as pessoas
Quanto à frase primeira, é melhor dizer: "A gente que foi a/à (a crase é opcional) minha casa" ou, mais informal: "A gente que foi lá em casa". Mas, o verbo ir não casa bem com a preposição "em". Se você usa a expressão "lá em casa", sabe-se logo que se trata de sua casa. Se você usa "em casa", não fica claro de quem é a casa.
Quanto à segunda frase, é melhor dizer: "Havia muita gente no metrô" ou "Havia muitas pessoas no metrô". De fato, no Brasil, informalmente, troca-se o haver pelo ter.


----------

